# Screenshot aus KMplayer?

## Battlestar Gentoo

Hallo,

um Screenshots zu erzeugen, benutze ich stets kSnapshot. Nun wollte ich aber einen Screenshot von einem in Kmplayer laufendem Movie machen, aber bemerkte, dass es dies nicht kann. Man sieht nur eine blaue Fläche, anstatt des Movies.

Gibt es irgendwie eine Möglichkeit, hieraus einen Screenshot zu bekommen?

----------

## schotter

und wennst'n gmplayer startest?

----------

## l3u

Mit dem gmplayer wird das selbe Problem auftreten. Man muß einfach nen anderen Treiber für die Ausgabe auswählen, dann geht's:

```
mplayer -vo x11 %DATEI
```

MfG, Libby

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

Danke für den Tipp, aber wenn ich es so mache, bekomme ich ganz unpassende Farben im Movie. Beispielsweise sind die Gesichter alle bläulich  :Smile: 

----------

## schmutzfinger

Das mit den screenshots ist normal für bewegte bilder. Die werden meist mit overlay dargestellt. Ich weiss nicht genau was das heisst aber für mich hört es sich so an als würde eine 2.schicht bild über das eigentlich bild drüber gelegt. Wenn man nen screenshot macht bekommt man diese schicht nicht mit. Desswegen bieten solche programme immer eine eigene screenshot funktion. Wenn du ein komplettes bild haben willst nützt dir das allerdings nicht viel...

----------

## hds

 *Gentoo Reptile wrote:*   

> Danke für den Tipp, aber wenn ich es so mache, bekomme ich ganz unpassende Farben im Movie. Beispielsweise sind die Gesichter alle bläulich 

 

dann stimmt was anderes nicht, genauso mache ich das naemlich auch, also im bedarfsfalle von xv auf x11 wechseln.

fuer den mplayer pre4 gabs uebrigens mal nen patch, dann hatte der ne screenshot funktion build in. google mal, ob das mittlerweile fuer pre6 (oder welche version auch immer du nutzt) angepasst wurde, oder vielleicht gar im CVS schon drin ist. wuerde mich auch interessieren.

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

Ich habe mich etwas undeutlich ausgedrückt. Ich meinte eigentlich, dass mein Movie in einem seltsamen Blauton läuft. Ich fand zwar heraus, dass ich während des Movies mit den Zifferntasten 1-4 Helligkeit und Stärke ändern kann (was aber den kompletten Desktop beeinflusst), aber Farben konnte ich leider nicht beeinflussen.

----------

## hds

 *Gentoo Reptile wrote:*   

> Ich habe mich etwas undeutlich ausgedrückt. Ich meinte eigentlich, dass mein Movie in einem seltsamen Blauton läuft.

 

genauso hatte ich das auch verstanden. wie gesagt liegt das problem dann bei dir woanders, sofern bei der ausgabe xv vs x11 unterschiede auftreten. das ist hier naemlich nicht so.

ursachen koennen viele sein. X falsch konfiguriert, bzw. unvollstaendig, oder probleme mit den drivern der graka.

wie schaut das unter "startx" aus? ist das dann auch farbenverfaelschend? und welche graka nutzt du, welche windowmanager, usw usw.. bisserl mehr input wer net schlecht  :Wink: 

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

Hallo nochmal,

Problem gelöst: Wenn ich mplayer -vo gl2 %DATEI starte, funktionieren sowohl Screenshots, als auch die richtige Farbeinstellung.

P.S Wie würde man eigentlich den X Server stoppen, damit ich "startx" ausführen kann?

----------

## hds

was bedeutet "gl2?" ? welche graka hast du??

fuer deine andere frage benutze bitte die doku, das wird ja albern! /etc/rc.conf ist selbsterklaerend mit beispielen!

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

 *Quote:*   

> was bedeutet "gl2?" ? welche graka hast du?? 

 

X11 (OpenGL) - multiple textures version, (GForce2)

 *Quote:*   

> fuer deine andere frage benutze bitte die doku, das wird ja albern! /etc/rc.conf ist selbsterklaerend mit beispielen!

 

Ich weiß, dass ich in /etc/rc.conf den Windowmanager einstellen kann, nur sehe ich da jetzt keinen Zusammenhang zu meiner Frage, wie ich den X-Server beenden kann. Natürlich könnte ich das System mit einer anderen Einstellung neu hochfahren, sprich keinen Windowmanager laden, aber da muss es doch eine weniger komplizierte Lösung geben?

----------

## kleinerfreak

Hmm, ich mach das so:

[Strg]+[Alt]+[F2]

als Root anmelden

killall startx

Und wech ist der Desktop!

----------

## hds

 *kleinerfreak wrote:*   

> 
> 
> killall startx
> 
> 

 

noch haerter kannst du den auch kaum noch abschiessen (ok, mit kill -9). warum nicht rechte maustaste -> logout?

wenns ueber die bash sein soll.. leg X (oder kde oder wasimmer) in runlevel 5, und mach "init 3". kill und killall nutzt man nur, wenn sich ein programm weggehangen hat.

hier mal meine inittab:

```

l0:0:wait:/sbin/rc shutdown 

l1:S1:wait:/sbin/rc single

l2:2:wait:/sbin/rc nonetwork

l3:3:wait:/sbin/rc default

l4:4:wait:/sbin/rc server

l5:5:wait:/sbin/rc gui

l6:6:wait:/sbin/rc reboot

#z6:6:respawn:/sbin/sulogin

```

----------

## Fauli

 *Gentoo Reptile wrote:*   

> Wie würde man eigentlich den X Server stoppen, damit ich "startx" ausführen kann?

 

Wenn du KDM benutzt, kannst du X mit "/etc/init.d/xdm stop" beenden.

EDIT:

 *Gentoo Reptile wrote:*   

> Danke für den Tipp, aber wenn ich es so mache, bekomme ich ganz unpassende Farben im Movie. Beispielsweise sind die Gesichter alle bläulich 

 

Dann sind die Einzelfarben Rot, Grün und Blau vertauscht. Du kannst mplayer mit dem Filter "-vf rgb2bgr" oder "-vf rgb2bgr=swap" starten, um die Farben wieder richtig darzustellen.

----------

## hds

 *Fauli wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenn du KDM benutzt, kannst du X mit "/etc/init.d/xdm stop" beenden.
> 
> 

 

das sollte allerdings auch mit gdm, wdm, etc.. funktionieren. zumindest wird es in /etc/init.d/xdm abgefragt.

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

 *Quote:*   

> Wenn du KDM benutzt, kannst du X mit "/etc/init.d/xdm stop" beenden. 

 

Wenn ich es so mache, ist es genauso wie wenn ich den X Server mit STRG+ALT+Backspace neustarte, aber passt eigentlich so: Wenn ich dann einfach Login auswähle bin ich eigentlich auch nur in der Konsole ohne X.

 *Quote:*   

> Dann sind die Einzelfarben Rot, Grün und Blau vertauscht. Du kannst mplayer mit dem Filter "-vf rgb2bgr" oder "-vf rgb2bgr=swap" starten, um die Farben wieder richtig darzustellen.

 

-vf rgb2bgr=swap hat geklappt  :Wink: 

----------

## hds

 *Gentoo Reptile wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Wenn du KDM benutzt, kannst du X mit "/etc/init.d/xdm stop" beenden.  
> 
> Wenn ich es so mache, ist es genauso wie wenn ich den X Server mit STRG+ALT+Backspace neustarte

 

das sollte aber nicht sein!

hattest du denn auch mit "/etc/init.d/xdm start" gestartet?

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

 *Quote:*   

> hattest du denn auch mit "/etc/init.d/xdm start" gestartet?

 

Nein. /etc/init.d/xdm wird beim Booten im Runlevel default mitgestartet. 

Ich persönlich habe /etc/init.d/xdm start noch nie ausgeführt.

----------

## hds

 *Gentoo Reptile wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   hattest du denn auch mit "/etc/init.d/xdm start" gestartet? 
> 
> Nein. /etc/init.d/xdm wird beim Booten im Runlevel default mitgestartet. 
> 
> 

 

ja, egal. dann sollte /etc/init.d/xdm stop aber die session beenden, und nicht restarten  :Shocked: 

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

Nur so rein interressenshalber. Woran könnte das liegen, dass es bei mir restartet?

----------

## hds

 *Gentoo Reptile wrote:*   

> Nur so rein interressenshalber. Woran könnte das liegen, dass es bei mir restartet?

 

kennst du das tier ohne augen?

no eye deer <g>

i have no idea, echt. bei mir klappt das  :Shocked: 

ps: allerdings habe ich die GUI auch nicht in init3, also runlevel default. aber daran duerfte das auch nicht liegen, hmm..

----------

